# Choices and choices



## Ryan69 (6/8/21)

Good evening gentlemen 
Got a birthday coming up thank God I'm old enough to chose my own present lol any suggestions on a sbs. 
Budget - + 1500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/8/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Good evening gentlemen
> Got a birthday coming up thank God I'm old enough to chose my own present lol any suggestions on a sbs.
> Budget - + 1500


The Brunhild SBS is very nice but heavy so not great if you are after something portable, The Z1 SBS from Digiflavor would be my dark horse recommendation but no idea about availability in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

Aspire Mixx all the way! A bit heavy also, but so ergonomical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (7/8/21)

Gent any thoughts on the paramour sbs I like it for the 21700 form factor


----------



## AKS (7/8/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Gent any thoughts on the paramour sbs I like it for the 21700 form factor
> View attachment 236410


Hey @Ryan69 
I have a paramour,and love it.
I did have issues with it though.(loose 510 and dodgy down button.Googling around I saw I was not the only one)
I was able to remedy these problems myself and since then it has been plain sailing.

The Mixx however, as mentioned by @Viper_SA seems to only get great reviews and I’m unaware of any issues.
They’re also releasing a 21700 tube for it as an add-on.(if you can find one locally?)


----------



## Timwis (7/8/21)

Very early but Steam Crave have a 21700 SBS on the way, don't want to steal someone else's photos so here is a link to some photos of it!

https://vapingcommunity.co.uk/t/hadron-lite-first-look/5383

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (9/8/21)

round I saw I was not the only one
I was able to remedy these problems myself and since then it has


AKS said:


> Hey @Ryan69
> I have a paramour,and love it.
> I did have issues with it though.(loose 510 and dodgy down button.Googling around I saw I was not the only one)
> I was able to remedy these problems myself and since then it has been plain sailing.
> ...


----------

